# Syntax Highlighter für MS Word?



## membersound (18. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit Java-Code in Word so darzustellen, wie man ihn in Netbeans oder Eclipse sieht? Also mit Syntax Highlighting?

Danke


----------



## Michael... (18. Okt 2011)

Wenn du den Code per Copy & Paste aus Eclipse holst, wird die Formatierung und Einfärbung der Schlüsselwörter übernommen.
Wenn Du die java-Datei einfach so in Word öffnest, geht das natürlich nicht. Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass es für Word ein Plugin o.ä. gibt. Wozu auch...


----------



## Gastredner (19. Okt 2011)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du den Code per Copy & Paste aus Eclipse holst, wird die Formatierung und Einfärbung der Schlüsselwörter übernommen.


Zumindest bei älteren Eclipse-Versionen (ich denke, es war 3.4) musste man den Code ausschneiden und nicht kopieren, damit auch die Formatierung übernommen wird. Möglich ist es aber auf jeden Fall. Nur Schreiben direkt in Word geht nicht.


----------

